# Is my female a "runt"?



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

She is 7 months 2 days old, and weighs 51 pounds. She looks so0o tiny to me. Both parents were 80Ibs. I know GSD's grow until 2yrs of age, but still. Or does everyone else just have giant GSD's? I see post with people having 6 month pups at 70 even 90 pounds! I feed my girl 5 cups of dry food a day( Blue Buffalo)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










picture is blurry i took it on my phone just 5 minutes ago. excuse the trash laying in the yard she stole my newspaper and ripped it up while i was watering plants...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Your girl sounds PERFECT. You need to keep in mind many people own dogs that are not within the standard. Believe it or not the GSD standard for adult females they can weigh 45-65ish pounds.

Depending on her height she may end up in the upper part of the standard for a female but within the standard.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

She s beautiful! My girl has a "dainty" build as well and at eight months old is 64 pounds give or take a few. She could go through a growth spurt and surprise you so don't resign yourself to her being "small". Also good things come in small packages!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have one female who is 55 lb full grown, and the other was about 55 lb at 10 months old and topped out at 68 - at the top of the standard for height. Most GSD's you see are just oversized


----------



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you. I thought her size was fine for her age but working at a vet clinic and surfing on here i see GSD's that are just absolutely HUGE and wondered "umm whats going on here?" lol.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

all of the Sheps are different. the charts are ideal. your dog could be over or under the chart level. don't over feed your dog. don't
try to make your dog big. 

my dog weighed 65 lbs. or so at 7 months old. when i got my boy
at 9 weeks old he was 17.5 lbs. i think he gained 1 to 2 pounds a week. my dog is 2 years old and he weighs 89 lbs.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm in the same boat.Athena was small when I got her but I didn't realize how small till I joined this forum and saw pups at 8 weeks weighing over 15 -20 lbs when she was only 7lbs.She is now 14 months old and weighs a whopping 65 lbs.Every one that knows the breed says she looks fine but I look at some dogs and think she should be bigger.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Allie is about 3 yrs old and was 60.0 lbs exactly at the vet a few weeks ago. Other times she is closer to 64 or so. I love her size! I think she is about 23/23.5 inches tall.
From about a year ago:










Your girl is gorgeous!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My female is 5 years old and is 55lbs. She looks great and is in great condition. My breeder has a female that is also 55lbs and this female is a 12 times HGH and the herding class Siegerin at the BSZS.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a "tiny" female too.
She was 45lbs at 8 months. She isn't much more now at 9.5 months. 
When you look at her compared to my boys... EEEK! 
People ask about her all the time. They know the boys are shepherds but looking at her with them... Hmmm Something really looks odd.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

At 9mo Anna was 59lbs, or spot on for the average for her age. To me, she still looks small because I see her everyday and she is and always will be my little girl. Everyone else sees her and I get "wow, that's a big dog!"


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

my Heidi is small at 60lbs, compared to Lilah at 80lbs and Max at 95lbs, Heidi is all muscle though,


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lilah is up to 80?!!! Be happy for the smaller size, they are more agile. Onyx is over 90 and a moose for a female!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Shadow is 10 years old and averages between 70-74 pounds.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i also have a small female, probably around 58-60 pds. she is very stocky and build stoutly, but on the short side, but don't let that fool ya, she makes up for it with her bossy attitude and extreme drive! and yes, my males tower over her, but again, she has the right attitude! if you are going to do any work with her, herding, agility etc, the smaller dogs seem to be more agile.....

debbie


----------



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the comments.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlLilah is up to 80?!!! Be happy for the smaller size, they are more agile. Onyx is over 90 and a moose for a female!


 yes shes at 80lbs and clumsy, where as Heidi the small 60lb female, can catch a rabbit or squirrel easily


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

My girl is 7 months currently as well and she weighs 56 lbs. I think your girl looks just right


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqYour girl sounds PERFECT. You need to keep in mind many people own dogs that are not within the standard. Believe it or not the GSD standard for adult females they can weigh 45-65ish pounds.
> 
> Depending on her height she may end up in the upper part of the standard for a female but within the standard.


Exactly..you girl sounds PERFECT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I had a friend who's girl was 55 lbs at 3 years old - she was a beautiful, lithe, graceful girl and she's hoping to get her started in agility soon.


----------

